# Bandsaw problem...wavy cut



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I have an older (20 years??) Grizzly 14" bandsaw and I'm having some real problems tuning it up. I've gone through all the basics (checked for co-planer wheels, checked that the wheels are round and true, adjusted the guides, and even thrown in two new blades), but I can't seem to get a clean cut. Right now, the cut comes out very wavy. Almost like the blade is moving left and right as it cuts. Eyeballing it, the blade does seem to wobble a bit, but I don't know if that's just me searching for a problem or not.

Anyway, I'm stumped. Any ideas as to how I could try and fix this?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try this*

First lay the blade down, teeth up on a known flat surface like a granite countertop and look for gaps underneath. It shouid be a flat plane.

Next true the tires. Use a flat stick 1 1/2" wide with sandpaper glued to one or both sides and wedged into a pocket on the saws frame where when forced against the spinning tire it will be pushed or pulled tighter into the pocket and not move. Gentle pressure against the tire will remove any bumps and make the tire true. Leave one of the cover in place if possible for safety, since the machine must be running. Do this at your own risk, since I am safely far enough away...:blink:

A video: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?168716-Truing-band-saw-tires&p=1737149#post1737149

Other than that it's gotta be the blade(s) if you can see it moving from right to left from the front with the side guides backed out so they don't touch the blade. JMO :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The blade could be too loose. Make sure the guide blocks are close to the blade, should skim the blade, and behind the teeth. Lower the guide to just above the stock. Adjust the thrust bearing to touch the back side of the blade. Try these and see if it cuts truer.












 







.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You never said what you were cutting and what blade you were cutting with. A mismatch of stock thickness and tooth count can result in a wavy cut. Also the wrong tension on the blade can contribute to the blade twisting.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

buktotruth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an older (20 years??) Grizzly 14" bandsaw and I'm having some real problems tuning it up. I've gone through all the basics (checked for co-planer wheels, checked that the wheels are round and true, adjusted the guides, and even thrown in two new blades), but I can't seem to get a clean cut. Right now, the cut comes out very wavy. Almost like the blade is moving left and right as it cuts. Eyeballing it, the blade does seem to wobble a bit, but I don't know if that's just me searching for a problem or not.
> 
> ...



Also, check for drift. Several YouTube videos for band saw troubleshooting.

There is also a chance the blades may not be welded right. Do you eyeball the blade moving front to back? Or, just left to right?


----------

